# If Elgin... what?



## nickel (Aug 8, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Ένας καλός συλλεξιλόγος με έστειλε στην παρακάτω σελίδα να δω τα σλάιντ με τίτλο «If Elgin was in New York», όπου το μέρος γίνεται Παρίσι, Ρίο, Λονδίνο, Ινδία, Ντακότα, Βερολίνο, Ρώμη, Φλωρεντία, και τα μνημεία αλλάζουν αντιστοίχως, και όλα φαίνεται να είναι τραυματισμένα από το πέρασμα κάποιου βάνδαλου. Τα σλάιντ ανήκουν στην πρωτοβουλία «I AM GREEK AND I WANT TO GO HOME (ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΗ ΕΘΕΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ (sic) ΕΠΑΝΑΠΑΤΡΙΣΜΟ ΤΩΝ ΑΠΑΧΘΕΙΣΩΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΡΧΑΙΟΤΗΤΩΝ)».
http://news247.gr/eidiseis/an_o_elgin_den_katestrefe_mono_ton_parthenwna.1882993.html

Στο μήνυμά του, ο συλλεξιλόγος με ρώτησε «Η υποθετική δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι “If (Lord, αλλά τεσπα) Elgin *were* in so & so”;». 

Όλοι (συγγνώμη: πολλοί από εμάς) μεγαλώσαμε με το «If I were a rich man» και το «If I were a carpenter». Αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι διαφορετικό. Ο υποθετικός λόγος «If I were rich» / «If I had a lot of money» είναι δεύτερου είδους και αφορά το παρόν: αν τώρα ήμουν πλούσιος. If Elgin were in London / Paris = Αν ο Έλγιν ήταν τώρα στο Λονδίνο / το Παρίσι κ.ο.κ. Αλλά αν τώρα ο Έλγιν τολμούσε να απλώσει χέρι, θα του το έκοβαν. (Μου έχει μείνει τραυματική η ανάμνηση που τόλμησα κάποτε να πάω το δάχτυλό μου κοντά στη στήλη της Ροζέτας επειδή εξηγούσα σε μια φίλη πώς οι γλώσσες πάνω στη στήλη βοήθησαν στην αποκρυπτογράφηση των ιερογλυφικών, και δέχτηκα την επίθεση σαράντα πέντε αρχαιοφυλάκων, κάποιοι από τους οποίους πρέπει να έπεσαν με αλεξίπτωτα.)

Τα σλάιντ θέλουν να πουν «Αν ο Έλγιν είχε περάσει από τη Ρώμη / τη Φλωρεντία κ.λπ., να τι θα είχε κάνει στα μνημεία σας». Ο υποθετικός λόγος είναι τρίτου είδους, για το παρελθόν, και νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη αγγλική διατύπωση εδώ θα ήταν «If Elgin had been to Rome». Άλλωστε το βιντεάκι με τα σλάιντ τελειώνει «But Elgin went to Athens».

Η μόνη περίπτωση να πούμε «If Elgin was in Rome», θα ήταν στο _πρώτο_ είδος υποθετικού λόγου, όπου δεν περιγράφουμε κάτι αντίθετο στην πραγματικότητα. Όπως λέμε «If Andrew is in Rome now, he's probably having his espresso near the Trevi fountain» (δεν ξέρουμε τι συμβαίνει ακριβώς, όπως ξέρουμε στο 2ο και 3ο είδος), έτσι θα λέγαμε και «If Andrew was in Rome yesterday, he probably went to see that new Miro exhibition». Δεν ξέρουμε αν ήταν στη Ρώμη. Αλλά δεν είναι αυτού του είδους η υπόθεση που γίνεται στην περίπτωση του Έλγιν.

Και η Ντακότα είναι η Νότια Ντακότα, για να ακριβολογούμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μου έχει μείνει τραυματική η ανάμνηση που τόλμησα κάποτε να πάω το δάχτυλό μου κοντά στη στήλη της Ροζέτας επειδή εξηγούσα σε μια φίλη πώς οι γλώσσες πάνω στη στήλη βοήθησαν στην αποκρυπτογράφηση των ιερογλυφικών, και δέχτηκα την επίθεση σαράντα πέντε αρχαιοφυλάκων, κάποιοι από τους οποίους πρέπει να έπεσαν με αλεξίπτωτα.



Εμένα σε παρόμοια φάση δεν μου έκαναν καν παρατήρηση. Επίσης μια φορά κάποιος φύλακας με άφησε να τρυπώσω στην αίθουσα με τα μάρμαρα, αφού είχε κλείσει εκείνη η πτέρυγα. Ή εμπνέω υπερβολική εμπιστοσύνη ή πέφτω σε καλοσυνάτους -και μάλλον αφελείς- φύλακες.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2012)

Συνειδητοποιώ ότι πρέπει να ξαναδιαβάσω τον υποθετικό λόγο, γιατί ομολογώ ότι τα πιο πάνω με μπέρδεψαν. Εγώ τα λέω διαισθητικά. Μέχρι στιγμής δεν μου έχει πει κανείς ότι ακούγομαι αγράμματη. Το If Elgin was... μου ακούγεται περισσότερο σαν το λόγο της πλειοψηφίας, που καταργεί σιγά σιγά το were- στο Καίμπριτζ το άκουγα, αλλά εκεί είναι όλοι μορφωμένοι, στο Λονδίνο ακούω συνήθως we was there... Πάει ασσορτί με το σκωτσέζικο I should have went.


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2012)

Αν και αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με τη διατύπωση για τον Έλγιν, στη Wikipedia έχει σημείωση για τη χρήση τού was στη θέση της υποτακτικής με το were, πώς είναι καλύτερο να αποφεύγεται (π.χ. από μαθητές σε εξετάσεις) και πώς δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για να κάνουμε την αντιστροφή που κάνουμε με το were (_Were I ever to get a tattoo ..._).

Reduction in the usage of the subjunctive

Πάντως, να ένα σύμπτωμα: το _If I Were A Rich Man_ από τον _Βιολιστή στη στέγη_, στη σύγχρονη διασκευή του με την Gwen Stefani γίνεται If I was a rich girl.







Το πρωτότυπο είναι αξεπέραστο (και γραμματικά):







Και αφού πιάσαμε τα βιντεάκια, ορίστε για να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι: το _If I Were A Carpenter_ του Μπόμπι Ντάριν με τον Ρόμπερτ Πλαντ.


----------



## loisgriffin (Aug 13, 2012)

Διαισθητικά και εμένα μου έρχεται If Elgin had been... ή ακόμα Had Elgin been...


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2012)

Και καθώς διαβάζουμε στο Cracked.com τον τίτλο *If George Lucas Directed NBC's Olympic Coverage*, αναρωτιόμαστε αν είναι σωστό ή λάθος.

Από τη σημερινή θέση του παρατηρητή, τώρα, που έχουν περάσει οι αγώνες, το σωστό είναι «If George Lucas Had Directed NBC's Olympic Coverage». Αν όμως διάβαζες τον τίτλο τις ημέρες των αγώνων, η σημασία με το σκέτο _directed_ ήταν σωστή για το παρόν: Αν ο Λούκας σκηνοθετούσε (τώρα, κάθε μέρα) την κάλυψη των Ολυμπιακών Αγώνων για το NBC.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2012)

Σωστή η παρατήρηση. Αν και γενικά το Cracked έχει αρκετά ελεύθερη σύνταξη.


----------



## nickel (Aug 20, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Δεν είναι θέμα ελεύθερης σύνταξης: η λανθασμένη χρήση του υποθετικού λόγου είναι καθαρό λάθος, χωρίς εισαγωγικά, διότι δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις. Πού να τρέχουμε τώρα να καταλάβουμε τι θέλει να πει ο κάθε αγράμματος! Ωστόσο, στο παραπάνω διέκρινα δύο διαστάσεις: να γράφτηκε σωστά ο υποθετικός λόγος δεύτερου είδους (έτσι λένε το If Lucas directed) στη διάρκεια των Ολυμπιακών, οπότε είναι σωστό όσο διαρκούν οι Ολυμπιακοί και γίνεται λάθος όταν οι Ολυμπιακοί γίνονται παρελθόν αλλά το βιντεάκι και ο τίτλος παραμένουν «επίκαιρα».


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 21, 2012)

If Jesus was an Olympic athlete/came to the Olympics όχι τους αρχαίους (had been) αλλά τους σημερινούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> If Jesus was an Olympic athlete/came to the Olympics όχι τους αρχαίους (had been) αλλά τους σημερινούς.



Βέβαια το άτομο που έκανε αυτήν την ερώτηση δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μορφωμένο, άρα δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για να στηρίξεις κάτι (άσχετα αν είναι σωστό ή όχι).


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βέβαια το άτομο που έκανε αυτήν την ερώτηση δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα μορφωμένο, άρα δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις για να στηρίξεις κάτι (άσχετα αν είναι σωστό ή όχι).



If Christ Came To The Olympics (2000) - Dr. William J. Baker. Professor of History - University of Maine


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθεί η γραμματική της πρότασης: δεύτερο είδος υποθετικού, για το παρόν και το μέλλον. Εννοεί ειδικότερα «αν ήταν να έρθει ο Ιησούς στους επικείμενους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του Σίδνεϊ (του 2000)». Βγήκε από διαλέξεις που δόθηκαν το 1999.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για να μην παρεξηγηθεί η γραμματική της πρότασης: δεύτερο είδος υποθετικού, για το παρόν και το μέλλον. Εννοεί ειδικότερα «αν ήταν να έρθει ο Ιησούς στους επικείμενους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του Σίδνεϊ (του 2000)». Βγήκε από διαλέξεις που δόθηκαν το 1999.



ακριβώς, το if Elgin was/came αναφέρεται στο παρόν, να πήγαινε τώρα στα μουσεία, όπως ειπώθηκε στην αρχική ανάρτηση, και να βουτούσε ό,τι τού κανε όρεξη. Το If Elgin had been αναφέρεται στην εποχή του Έλγιν, ή και κάποια χρόνια αργότερα κάποιος σαν τον Έλγιν, για να περιλάβουμε και μεταγενέστερα του Έλγιν μνημεία, όπως τον Χριστό στο Ρίο, πήγαινε και έκλεβε σε εποχή που δεν φυλάσσονταν τα μνημεία τόσο καλά 
όσο σήμερα.


----------



## scipio (Oct 30, 2013)

Εγώ δημιούργησα το concept και έγραψα τα αγγλικά κείμενα για το IF ELGIN, και ο Άρης έφτιαξε της εικόνες και έγραψε την μουσική. Όντος συνηθίζεται να λεμέ “ If he were, etc” ΑΛΛΑ δεν στάθηκα στον τύπο αλλά στην ουσία που έπρεπε να είναι κατανοητή σε όλους αυτούς στον κόσμο που δεν μιλούν καλά Αγγλικά. Δεύτερο, και ως άλλοθι μου, σας παραπέμπω στα λόγια του Shakespeare “English as she is spoke”, και θα προσθέσω “…and as she is writ’(AM). Σας ευχαριστώ για την φιλοξενία. Αλέξης Μανθεάκης, πρόεδρος και ιδρυτής της The International Parthenon Scultpures Action Committee Inc (NZ) www.ipsaci.com


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

*The missing subjunctive mood.*


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2014)

Δύο λάθη, αν βάλεις και το ορθογραφικό με το διπλασιασμό που δεν υπάρχει στα αμερικάνικα. 
Αλλα για την υποτακτική τελικά σκεφτόμουν χτες που έβλεπα κάποιους στην τηλεόραση να την δολοφονούν, ότι είμαι από τους λίγους που τη χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα στο ΗΒ. Οπότε γιατί να σκάμε και να μας λένε κολλημένους; :-(


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

SBE said:


> Δύο λάθη, αν βάλεις και το ορθογραφικό με το διπλασιασμό που δεν υπάρχει στα αμερικάνικα.


Μα το έχουμε πει, nickel SBE, ότι αγγλικά = αμερικάνικα· η άλλη εκδοχή που τους μοιάζει αλλά έχει άχρηστα έξτρα γράμματα και πολλά s, λέγεται «βρετανικά».


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

SBE said:


> Δύο λάθη, αν βάλεις και το ορθογραφικό με το διπλασιασμό που δεν υπάρχει στα αμερικάνικα.
> ...


_*There are two errors here, if you speak or use British English. In BrE, travelling is spelled with two Ls.
_www.grammarly.com/blog/2014/there-is-one-glaring-error-here-make-sure-you-can-identify-it/

Πάντως, τέτοια ευχή είναι πιθανότερο να την έγραφε Αμερικανός, δε συμφωνείς;



SBE said:


> ...
> Αλλά για την υποτακτική τελικά σκεφτόμουν χτες που έβλεπα κάποιους στην τηλεόραση να την δολοφονούν, ότι είμαι από τους λίγους που τη χρησιμοποιούν ακόμα στο ΗΒ. Οπότε γιατί να σκάμε και να μας λένε κολλημένους; :-(



Πρώτον, δε σκάμε, μόνο κουβέντα να γίνεται. Δεύτερον, κολλημένοι είμαστε, ας το παραδεχτούμε. 
Τρίτον, άμα αρχίσουν να δολοφονούν όλοι, θα 'μαι από τους τελευταίους που θα το κάνουν. Στον εαυτό μου, γιατί ευτυχώς έχω και δαιμόνιο.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

daeman said:


> Πάντως, τέτοια ευχή είναι πιθανότερο να την έγραφε Αμερικανός, δε συμφωνείς;


Σωστά! Ένας Εγγλέζος θα 'λεγε 'the Colonies' ή 'the Territories' (για τους μακρινούς) ή 'over there' (για τους κοντινούς). Ή ίσως να μην χρησιμοποιούσε το ρήμα travel, αλλά κάτι βρετανοπρεπέστερο — όπως λ.χ. 'invading': http://www.telegraph.co.uk/history/...-of-ten-countries-so-look-out-Luxembourg.html (τον έχουμε κι εδώ αυτόν τον χάρτη).


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Σωστά! Ένας Εγγλέζος θα 'λεγε 'the Colonies' ή 'the Territories' (για τους μακρινούς) ή 'over there' (για τους κοντινούς). ...



Ή πιο απλά, 'the Continent', as opposed to their incontinence. :laugh:

Cor blimey! There's life beyond the Isles? Who would have thought of such a thing! Let's show them what real life is, the British way.

What the heck! There's life beyond the States? Who would of expect that! Let's show 'em what "democracy" is, the American way.

The natives are restless, I see. Meh, let's, like, globalize 'em and get it over with, sort of.


----------

